# The Graveyard Book



## BitofanInkling (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm halfway through (and I only started yesterday! Yay for long car trips/waiting around for people), and I love it so far. I think more books like this need to exist.

Anyone else like it?


----------



## BitofanInkling (Apr 16, 2010)

Finished it a while ago. Actually it only took me two days to read. I greatly enjoyed it, even though I'm probably technically too old for it.


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Apr 22, 2010)

1. Neil Gaiman is a bloody genius. If you like his work I suggest taking a look at his other books such as Coraline, American Gods, Neverwhere, etc.

2. The Graveyard Book is being turned into a movie.


----------



## AA (Apr 22, 2010)

I need to read it. I have read Anansi Boys, Neverwhere, of course all of Sandman, and Good Omens (god it was so dry).


----------



## BitofanInkling (Apr 23, 2010)

ooo, I'll look forward to the movie! 

I loved Good Omens. I didn't find it dry.


----------

